# ganyan talaga



## Reflections

"gnyan tlga f mg best fren dba?"

PLease explain what does this line mean in Filipino/tagalog?

Thanks


----------



## DotterKat

Reflections said:


> ..."ganyan talaga if mag-best friends di ba?"...



_That's the way it really is between best friends, isn't it?_


----------



## Reflections

Thank you DotterKat


----------

